# Sản Phẩm Dưỡng Lông Mi Tốt Nhất Cho Phái Đẹp



## babybest (30/7/19)

Nhắc đến DHC chắc các bạn sẽ nghĩ ngay đến thương hiệu mỹ phẩm có giá bình dân nhưng chất lượng lại vượt trội hơn hẳn phải không nào?

Và một trong những sản phẩm chủ lực của hãng trong lĩnh vực chăm sóc sắc đẹp chính là Serum dưỡng mi DHC Eyelash Tonic.

 Không chỉ được các chị em phụ nữ Nhật tin dùng mà sản phẩm còn nhận được rất nhiều giải thưởng lớn có thể kể đến như giải thưởng The Best of Best năm 2006 do tạp chí Cosme bầu chọn.

Không biết phải dòng dành riêng cho mắt nên DHC đặc biệt ưu ái không nhỉ. Chứ thiết kế lấp lánh, đáng yêu quá chừng luôn. Phần thiết kế vỏ bao giấy bên ngoài màu trắng, có chữ in màu ánh bạc bắt mắt.

Dưỡng mi DHC eyelash của Nhật Bản giúp mi mọc dài hơn, dầy hơn và khỏe hơn sau 4 tuần sử dụng, hạn chế gãy rụng mi, giúp mi chắc khỏe hơn đến 70% sau 10-15 ngày sau khi sử dụng.

Đây là sản phẩm nhận được rất nhiều feedback tốt của người tiêu dùng, cũng như đạt nhiều giải thưởng như loại mỹ phẩm tốt nhất trong năm.

Sản phẩm hiện được babybest phân phối chính hãng nên mọi người hoàn toàn yên tâm khi dùng .

Web: babybest.com.vn
Mail :tienvh.babybest@gmail.com
Hotline: 0975.402.898 (zalo)


----------

